# Flan in convection oven



## sandie713 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have a traditional flan recipe that i have been making at home successfully for years. Now I am using a commercial facility and have to adjust my recipe for a convection oven. At home I was baking them (7 oz) at 350 for 20 minutes in a Bain Marie. In the convection oven I have tried everything from 250 to 350 and they either dont set all the way through of brown too much on the top. 

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Did you lightly cover the bain marie with some aluminum foil?  Should prevent the top from browning and cause the flan to cook slower and more evenly.


----------

